# criticize my work



## Yevgeniya (Jul 5, 2016)

Hello to everyone!
I'm a photographer from far Kazakhstan. I'm prof in my country, but not sure that my works are in world level. Please, see my food photos on me web-site Профессиональный фотограф в Астане
I need a critical view.


----------



## BananaRepublic (Jul 5, 2016)

Yevgeniya said:


> Hello to everyone!
> I'm a photographer from far Kazakhstan. I'm prof in my country, but not sure that my works are in world level. Please, see my food photos on me web-site Профессиональный фотограф в Астане
> I need a critical view.



Well your better then me for what it worth but I suspect your waiting for comments from some bigger guns


----------



## Braineack (Jul 5, 2016)

You could work on reducing the harsh specular highlights on many of the shots.


----------



## Overread (Jul 5, 2016)

Some show quite a strong directional light - such the burger and chips and the steak slice - a lot of white highlights in those that might be taken as a style by some or a distraction by others. You might consider working on your lighting to diffuse the light a little better in some situations. That would, I think, be the biggest weakness in your shots. 

Otherwise the compositions are very good; I like what I'm seeing and how you're choosing to present the food; which is arguably the harder skill to learn. 

Out of interest to you work with real food only or do you do any with fake food; I'm aware that a lot of top end food photography often uses fake food made up by an artist because its easier to work with as it keeps that "freshly cooked" look for longer. Eg peas - freshly cooked are bright green and round; but left for a few moments and they lose their luster and get wrinkled as they shrink down a bit. Of course everyone wants the former, just cooked look, so using "fake" peas is easier to work with as it keeps looking fresh letting you compose and take the shot with more ease.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 5, 2016)

I'm hungry.


----------



## Designer (Jul 5, 2016)

Yevgeniya said:


> Hello to everyone!
> 
> I need a critical view.


Hello to you!

Too many photographs for a detailed critique, but overall, I think they are very good!  I saw some of which I am jealous!  The strong reflection of light on the glass is partially hiding the name.


----------



## Yevgeniya (Jul 5, 2016)

BananaRepublic said:


> Yevgeniya said:
> 
> 
> > Hello to everyone!
> ...


where can I find a "bigger gun"?


----------



## Yevgeniya (Jul 5, 2016)

Overread said:


> Some show quite a strong directional light - such the burger and chips and the steak slice - a lot of white highlights in those that might be taken as a style by some or a distraction by others. You might consider working on your lighting to diffuse the light a little better in some situations. That would, I think, be the biggest weakness in your shots.
> 
> Otherwise the compositions are very good; I like what I'm seeing and how you're choosing to present the food; which is arguably the harder skill to learn.
> 
> Out of interest to you work with real food only or do you do any with fake food; I'm aware that a lot of top end food photography often uses fake food made up by an artist because its easier to work with as it keeps that "freshly cooked" look for longer. Eg peas - freshly cooked are bright green and round; but left for a few moments and they lose their luster and get wrinkled as they shrink down a bit. Of course everyone wants the former, just cooked look, so using "fake" peas is easier to work with as it keeps looking fresh letting you compose and take the shot with more ease.



Thank you for your opinion. It's important for me. I've never used a fake food. But think to begin) 90% of my photos were made with natural light from the window. I try to make shoots in cloudy weather.


----------



## waday (Jul 5, 2016)

Yevgeniya said:


> BananaRepublic said:
> 
> 
> > Yevgeniya said:
> ...


He meant someone with more experience.

Jeez, even our idioms have guns.


----------



## Yevgeniya (Jul 5, 2016)

waday said:


> Yevgeniya said:
> 
> 
> > BananaRepublic said:
> ...


I understood)))) Who is a bigger gun on the forum?


----------



## Overread (Jul 5, 2016)

You might find the book "Light Science and Magic 4th edition" of value to read as it should help you with lighting control. Even if you're not using flashes the theories presented will apply to any light source


----------



## Yevgeniya (Jul 5, 2016)

Overread said:


> You might find the book "Light Science and Magic 4th edition" of value to read as it should help you with lighting control. Even if you're not using flashes the theories presented will apply to any light source


thank you very much for recommendation.


----------



## dennybeall (Jul 8, 2016)

Nice eye for layout and composition. It could just be this laptop but in almost every picture if there is a white area it's overly bright and draws the eye away from the subject.  Bright white plates on some food, one shot of a man standing at a podium and the white background just pulls the eye away from him.


----------



## fmw (Jul 9, 2016)

You are a fine photographer.  Keep up the good work.  I particularly like your approach to portraiture.  I never cared for traditional portraiture.  I have always preferred portraits of people doing what they normally do.  I can see you do too.  The food photography is quite good.  Congratulations on some fine images.


----------



## markj (Jul 10, 2016)

Welcome Yevgeniya, I don't speak Russian, Is there any way you can translate your bio on your link to "About Me." What camera gear are you currently using?


----------

